# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Rreziqet dhe mbrojtja e rrjetit pa tel

## benseven11

Piratet e rrjetit pa tel. 
Vitet e fundit eshte perhapur ne permasa te konsiderushme rrjeti pa tel, i cili eshte bere nje nga mjetet e komunikimit me te preferuara me kosto te arsyshme dhe i lehte ne perdorim. Teknologjia pa tel eshte rritur shume ne perdorusat shtepiake si dhe njerez qe udhetojne. Po rritet numri i pikave te aksesit te internetit pa tel, ne dyqane, kafe, aeroporte, hotele, etj. Per te gjithe ato qe mendojne te kalojne nga lidhjet me tel te desktopave ne lidhje pa tel te laptopave, duhet mbajtur mire parasysh rreziku dhe kercenimet e jashtme qe ky sistem rrjeti pa tel paraqet. Njohja e ketyre rreziqeve, nenkupton, mbrojtjen e rrjetit pa tel dhe perdorimin e laptopit ne menyre te sigurte, per te mbrojtur, sinjalin e internetit nga vjedhjet si dhe ruajtjen e privacise, nga ekspozimi i faqeve qe sheh ne laptop, emailit, fjalekalimeve dhe materialeve te ruajtura ne laptop. Kur flasim per mbrojtje ne fushen e kompjuterave, atehere menjehere na shkon ndermend fjala siguri. Nqs nuk siguron rrjetin pa tel, cdo njeri me nje laptop qe ndodhet brenda rrezes se lidhjes tende te laptopit me piken e aksesit te internetit, mund te arrije te marre te marre internet falas nga laptopi jot. Shkalla e transmetimit te sinjalit te interneti pa tel ne ambjente te brendshme luhatet nga 50 metra deri 100 metra. Kurse ne ambjentet e jashtme shkalla e transmetimit te sinjalit nga pikat e aksesit (akses point) mund te shkoje deri ne 330 metra. Mbajtja e lidhjes se internetit pa tel krejt te pasigurte, krijon shance qe kjo lidhje interneti te perdoret nga njerez te tjere ne lagjen ku jeton dhe ndodhen brenda rrezes se transmetimit te sinjalit nga pika e aksesit. Pasojat ne kete rast jane; Rritja e numrit te lidhjeve te internetit ne serverin. Me ate server nuk lidhet vetem laptopi jot, por edhe laptopa te tjere ne lagje qe vjedhin sinjalin tend. Gjithashtu kjo krijon pasoje ne uljen e bandwidth e cila shoqerohet me shpejtesi te uleta te internetit, shfletimit te faqeve, shkarkimet dhe ngarkimet e aplikacioneve. Por ajo qe eshte me e keqja, perdorusit qe te vjedhin sinjalin, mund te abuzojne me internetin, merren me aktivitete te paligjshme, si hacking, cracking, distribucion droge, tregeti te paligjshme, etj Gjithashtu mund te monitorizohet aktiviteti i laptopit tend nga perdorus te jashtem, te pa autorizuar, mund te vidhen e, lexohen emailat, faqet qe shikon etj. Ekziston mundesia qe ato mund te te hapin skedaret ne laptopin tend, te instalojne skripte, viruse, trojane, spyware deri duke kaluar ne situata ekstreme duke marre kontroll te plote te laptopit tend, per ta fikur, ndezur, aktivizuar programe, aplikacione pa vullnetin tend, hequr, prishur, shkaterruar etj. 
Nqs te gjitha sa thashe me lart ndodhin, kjo tregon qe rrjeti pa tel eshte i pasigurte. Praktika e vjedhjes se sinjalit me pak fjale nga pirate sinjali pa tel eshte kjo. Dikush me laptop me njohje te mire te sistemeve te rrjeteve pa tel me nje antene te fuqishme, mund te skanoje per rrjete pa tel te pasigurta ne zonen ku jeton dhe te arrije te krijoje lidhje me keto rrjete te pasigurta duke maskuar identitetin e tyre si hajdute. Ai gjithashtu mund te kryeje nje sulm te menduar ndaj laptopit te pambrojtur. Problemet e sigurise ne teknologjine pa teljane shume me te mprehta dhe me serioze krahasuar me rrjete tradicionale me tel. Per te mbrojtur rrjetin pa tel qe laptopi perdor duhen bere keto gjera:

1*. Beje rrjetin pa tel te padukshem*. 

SI? Pikat e aksesit ose akses point jane prezent ne laptopat me lidhje interneti dhe njihen me emrin identifikusi i transmetimit. Ne disa raste ky tregues, lihet ne laptop i dukshem, aktiv dhe vlen ne rastet e pikave te internetit pa tel falas te dyqaneve te kafeve, aeroporte dhe hoteleve qe duan te ndihmojne klientet te gjejne dhe lidhen me pikat e aksesit te rrjetit. Per ta bere rrjetin pa tel te padukshem per laptopin qe perdor duhet pare manuali i pikave te aksesit dhe lexohen instruksionet se si te caktivizohet identifikusi i transmetimit, ose njihet ndryshe edhe si SSID. Ne rastin e laptopave Mac duhet pare dhe manuali per instruksionet per krijimin e nje rrjeti te mbyllur. Ky eshte hapi i pare i mbrojtjes se rrjetit qe laptopi perdor. Nuk garanton sigurisht 100 perqind siguri. 

2. *Hapi tjeter ka te beje me ndryshimin e emrit te rrjetit pa tel*. 

Mekanizmat harduere te pikave te aksesit qe jane nje pjese kritike e laptopave vijne nga fabrika me nje identifikus servisi qe njihet me emrat SSIS, ESSISO. Emrat e ketyre serviseve identifikuse qe caktohen nga kompanite prodhuse te laptopave, nuk jane sekret, jane shume te njohura dhe mund te shfrytezohen nga piratet e sinjalit pa tel ne lagje, per te perdorur sinjalin e internetit qe laptopi perdor, per te pare se cfare shikon ne laptop etj. Kur ndyshon SSIS-ne e fabrikes dhe vendos nje te re mendo te futesh dicka qe te jete e pamundur te merret me mend. Njelloj sic behet me krijimin e nje i. 

3. *Ndrysho in e administratorit ne laptop rregullisht*. 

Fjalekalimin beje mbi 7 karaktere perfshire ne ndertimin e tij futjen e kombinuar te shkronjave, numrave dhe karaktereve speciale si pikecuditse, pikpyetje, thonjeza, kllapa, viza te mesme, shenje dollari $ etj. Kjo te siguron qe eshte krijuar nje  shume i forte, shume shume i veshtire ta krakohet. Nqs mekanizmi jot i akses point nuk ka  duhet te krijohet nje  i forte duke mbajtur parasysh ato qe u thane me lart

4. *Enkripto trafikun e rrjetit*. 

Mekanizmi i pikes se aksesit te lejon te enkriptosh trafikun midis laptopit dhe pikes se aksesit. Enkriptimi i trafikut nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse nje konvertimi i paketave qe dergohen ne nje lloj kodi qe mund te kuptohet vetem nga laptopi
duke perdorur nje celes per leximin e atij kodi. 

4. *Perdor shkembinin e skedareve ose sic njihet ndryshe "file sharing" me shume kujdes*

Nqs nuk ke nevoje dhe detyrim te shkembesh skedare, aplikacione, direktori te ndryshme ne nje rrjet lokal, ose internet atehere te duhet te caktivizohet funksini "File sharing" ne laptop. Ose, krijo nje dosje te vecante ose direktori te vecante. Zhvendos skedaret qe don te shkembesh ne ate dosje, pa kompromentuar direktori dhe dosje me informacion privat, kritik. Gjithashtu, cdo skedar dosje qe  e shkemben duhet ta mbrosh me, qe te merret nga persona te autorizuar qe i njeh, miq, etj dhe jo te tjere. Mbrojtja e ketyre skedareve duhet bere me fjalekalim te forte mbi 7 karaktere. Kurre mos fut komplet hard drajverin e laptopit per ta shkembyer ne internet ne aplikacione si Limewire, Bearshare, Emule etj. 

5. *Programi qe perdoret per mekanizmin e pikes se aksesit te laptopit duhet mbajtur i azhurnuar*

Duhet kontrolluar ne faqen ne internet te kompanise qe ka krjuar programin per te kryer azhurnimet, shkarkuar patchet e sigurise, ose shkarkuar versione me te reja te programit qe jane nje avancim ne sigurine qe programi perdor si dhe funksionalitetin, pastrimin e kodit te programit nga difekte, shtimi i funksioneve te reja etj. 

6. *Sherbimi qe ofron lidhjen me internetin*

Sherbimi qe te ofron internetin zakonisht publikon materiale, aplikacione, udhezime se si te forcohet mbrojtja e rrjetit. Duhet frekuentuar shpesh faqja e serverit te internetit per te pare te rejat me te fundit ne fushen e sigurise. 

Nje laptop i lidhur ne internet mund te te beje me produktiv dhe pasuroje njohurite, por te ekspozon ndaj shume kercenimeve dhe rreziqeve kur ate e perdor ne udhetime. Piratet e rrjetit pa tel mund te sulmojen pikat e aksesit publike ne internet kafe, aeoroporte hotele etjFillimisht ato grumbullojne te dhenat per keto pika aksesi dhe ndryshoje ato duke futur sinjal me te forte ne keto pika aksesi. Perdorusit qe do perdorin internet kafete pa tel do kerkojne per rrjete me sinjalin me te forte dhe realizojne lidhje me laptopin e piratit i cili mund te lexoje paketat e derguara nga laptopi viktim, lexoje faqet, vjedhe fjalekalime, numra kredit kartash etj. Ky si fenomen njihet me emrin sulm 
binjak. Shume pika aksesi interneti pa tel publik jane te pasigurta edhe per faktin se ato perdorin protokoll komunikimi te pa enkriptuar qe do te thote qe paketat e informacionit nga keto pika aksesi dergohen dhe merren te paenkriptuara. Kjo le shteg per piratet te perdorin aplikacione speciale per te monitorizuar pikerisht paketat e informaciont, kapur keto paketa analizuar dhe rikonstruktimin e informacionit nga teresia e ketyre paketave. Ky fenomen njihet edhe me emrin sniffing. Nje tjeter rrezik paraqet edhe lidhja e nje laptopi me nje ose disa laptopa te tjere duke krijuar nje rrjet lokal laptopash qe perdorin kartat e tipit 802.11 dhe Wi-fi. Keto rrjete njhen me emrat "ad-hock" qe lidhin laptopa me njeri tjetrin qe jane brenda rrezes se pikes se aksesit. Nje pirat me nje karte wi-fi ose karte 802.11 mund te arrije te konfiguroje laptopin e tij ne situate "ad-hock mode" dhe duke perdorur antene me sinjal te forte mund te skanoje rrjetin ne zonen ku jeton dhe te arrije te futet ne rrjetin e laptopave. Duhet shtuar qe shume kompani qe shesin karta rrjeti 802.11 ose wifi e kane funksionin "adhock" te aktivizuar. Nje rrjet i pasigurte ne pikat e aksesit pa tel publik i shoqeruar me shkembim skedaresh "file sharing" te pasigurte mund te krjijoje pasoja shume te renda ne vjedhje dhe abuzim me informcionin, perhapje virusesh, spyware nga piratet e rrjetit. Nje fakt tjeter qe perben kercenim ne pikat e aksesit te internetit pa tel ne ambjente publike eshte edhe prezenca e shume perdorusa qe e punojne laptopin e tyre ne keto ambjente publike dhe jane brenda rrezes me kompjuterin tend ne rrjet. A mund te jesh i sigurte ne kete situate? I ndodhur prane me laptopa te personave qe nuk i njeh? Cfare jane duke bere ato me laptopat e tyre ne ate moment? Shikojne punen e tyre apo merren me pislleqe te kontrollojne informacionin qe percillet nga laptopat e tjere prane? E thene shkurt dhe thjesht. Ambjentet publike qe sigurojne lidhje interneti pa tel jane te pasigurta dhe te rrezikshme. Nqs nuk ka shance te perdoresh nje lidhje pa tel ne keto ambjente publike VPN (virtual private network) atehere per arsye sigurie, kurre nuk duhet hapur dhe lexuar emaili ne keto ambjente publike. Kurre nuk duhen perdorur faqe ku te duhet te fusesh emer dhe fjalkalim. Kurre nuk duhet bere pazar ne internet ne ambjente publike si internet kafe pa tel, aeroporte, hotele. Pazari ne internet kerkon kredit karte, adresa, informacion personal. Kurre nuk duhet te futesh ne faqen e bankes ku ke llogarine tende per te pare situaten me llogarine bankare qe ke, apo bere ndonje transaksion. E njejta gje edhe me faqen e kompanise se telefonit per te pare faturen e telefonit apo per te bere ndonje pagese. Rrjetet private virtuale e bejne te sigurte komunikimin edhe ne internet kafete pa tel dhe pikat e tjera (hotspot) qe ofrojne internet pa tel falas. Ben login ne virtual privat rrjetin e kompanise dhe je i sigurte pasi informacioni qe dergon dhe ai qe merr jane te koduar (encriptuar) me celes, qe eshte shume i veshtire per tu gjetur dhe dekriptuar, deshifruar dhe lexuar informacionin. Ne ambjente publike sigurohu qe askush nuk ndodhet mbrapa teje kur punon me laptopin. Gjithashu ne keto raste caktivizo funksionin e shkembimit te skedareve ne laptop (file sharing). Ne cdo rast perpiqu te kryesh enkriptimin ne komunikim, pra paketat e informacionit te dergohen te koduara sipas protokollit WPA qe ofron mbrojtje me te mire se sa protokolli WEP. Mire eshte te perdoret firewalli qe ka kompjuteri, ose firewalli i routerit, per te kontrolluar serviset, proceset dhe numrat IP te padeshiruara qe kerkojne te lidhen me laptopin.

----------


## lavdimii

ne qoft se i bon krejt qeto sene te siper permendura a mund ta quash wireless-in e sigurt?

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

I sigurt ne wireless nuk je kuren e kures !
Ato qe ka thene beni jane menyra me e mire qe ekziston ne ditet e sotme per te mirmbajtur kete sistem pastaj e gjithe hilja eshte se sa je ne gjendje ta mbash 
Ardi

----------


## dardanii

Ardi pajtohem me ty plotsisht sepse ne wireless nuk je isigurt kurr, megjithate beni tregoj menyrat e mbrojtjes nga vjedhja e internetit pa tela

----------


## Besnik_x

> Ardi pajtohem me ty plotsisht sepse ne wireless nuk je isigurt kurr, megjithate beni tregoj menyrat e mbrojtjes nga vjedhja e internetit pa tela


Daradan të lutem a kishe pasur mundësi mem tregu se si ta siguroj (lap-top) internetin* se edhe un ekam pa tela dhe dua sado pak të sigurohem.Plus modemi imë është ruter kabell llos me anten.Të faliminderoj shum për kohën dhe mundin. Përshëndes.

----------

